# Snowblower shopping?



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Hi all!

I am going to invest in a small lightweight snowblower. One that can easilly be lifted out of the back of the pickup by one man. I have heard good about TORO's and HONDA's. Have skimmed over both sites, but both seem to be in the "Homeowner" areas on their respective sites. I'm sure their tough, but...

I already did a quick search, but came up with threads over a year old. Some mentioned models that are 3+yrs old. I would like current opinions on these two manufacturers products. Pluses and minuses. I won't be using it "all" the time, just want it for a few walks and steps.

Thanks Guys!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I don't know of any commercial snowblowers that are lightweight, but the Honda and Toro are both pretty tough to handle commercial use (and maybe some abuse).

I am not too familiar with the Honda, but as for the Toro CCR series, they are all basically the same except for the engines, either tecumseh or Suzuki 2 stroke, the Suzuki being the preferred (but pricier) choice. 2450 is the 4.5hp tecumseh, 2500 is the 5 hp tecumseh, the 3000 series I believe is the suzuki line. I have a CCR2500 and it has ample power for up to 6-8 inch storms, more than that and its really best for decks and stuff.

Toro is extremely simple design, very simple to repair in the field with a pair of pliers and set of nut drivers. Just watch the wear on the scraper bar and paddles, if they wear too far you will wear away the aluminum housing on the pavement with no warning


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Thanks Lawnguy

The specific models I see are TORO's 2450 (5hp) and 3650 (6.5hp). And the HONDA's HS520A (their only one) They are both about 75lbs (pretty darn light) and are both 20" swath.

The TORO lists the engine as a R*Tek and HONDA lists theirs as 5HP OHC Premium Residential Engine (thats the part that scares me!!)


----------



## Shady Brook (Sep 8, 2001)

I am not up on the Honda's, but I do like the Toro's. I use the CCR 2000's. They are the Suzuki's (which are the best), and work very well. These are older models, but they age well, and can be had for less then half of a new one. They are a bit on the heavy side. Like was mentioned before, the 2450, 2500, and 3000 are all good machines. Toro makes a smaller unit, can not remember the number now, but is very small, very light, but quite effective for walks. I have some commercial friends who love them for walks. I also have a Snapper that is very nicely designed, it is there commercial machine. It is metal, where the Toro's are plastic. It is easier to work on, the only thing I do not like is the handle design. 

Have fun

Jay


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

Tom,

I can't speak for the Toro but I took the advise of somebody here on plow site & bought the Honda. I think we both work close to the same areas (main line). Paver aprons, flagstone walks, this blower rocks. Even thru the wet heavey stuff we got last year, it didn't throw it far (it was like slush), but this machine cleared it without stalling. Weights about eighty pounds, starts on the firt pull and takes reg gas. I worked the he!! out of it last season. I bought mine in Del. just over the state line on Naamans Rd, I can email you the info if you want.

Mark


----------



## captjack (Dec 31, 2000)

I've got the toro 6.5 hp ccr3650. It has been flawless.
Good luck,
Jack


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I have a 7 year old toro ccr 2000 that has been used and abused and has still been almost flawless exept for a worn scrape bar! This machine will easily go through watery slush without clogging ot 10 inches of powder! I just picked up a new ccr 3650 today! I hope it is as good as mY 7year old toro!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We have 2 Honda 621 blowers, that was the predecessor to the 520, and they are great. Will go through anything, and always start on the first pull. Honda engines are the industry standard. The 5 hp they use is just like the ones you see on small generators and power washers.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shady Brook _
> *Toro makes a smaller unit, can not remember the number now, but is very small, very light, but quite effective for walks. *


That would be the S seires, S200, S620. Good up to 3 or 4 inches. No deflector chute, to aim the snow you push the machine at an angle. But very light, can't be beat for decks patios steps and other places a heavier machine would be difficult to maneuver.


----------



## MusGuy (Jan 14, 2001)

*Snow Blowers*

I would recommend the Simplicity.... spelling?

I have the 6 hp.... single stage and it throws 20 feet and I did a good 20 inches of snow deep at one time it went through it well slow but well


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

The best single stage unit is the Toro 3650 because you can turn the chute from the operators position. You cannot do this with any other Toro or Honda single stage. The engine is the 6.5hp Duraforce, the same engine used in the Lawnboy Commercial 21"s. These units can take hard comm use.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I can turn my Honda from in back of the handles.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Same with my Toro.

Must be those Canadian toros come without a chute, due to the exchange rate...


----------



## Comet (May 23, 2001)

Hi Glad I logged on tonight and seen this thread.

Im getting 2-3 blowers tomorow and had been tosing it back n forth which one to purchace,, 
Last week a fellow bought 5 Toro CRC 3650 and said they where fantastic,,and for the money ... olny problem was them tiny wheels but you keep a bunch of spares handy
So after seeing some comments on here ,,Ill get the Toros tomorrow


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by thelawnguy _
> *
> Must be those Canadian toros come without a chute, due to the exchange rate... *


Unless our Toro's & Hondas are different over here the chute crank on all Hondas & lesser Toros is directly on the chute. The Toro 3650 has a lever similer to a two stage snowblower for turning the chute. No bending. It is much more difficult to turn the chute far left or right with the Honda & anything under a 3650 Toro.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Whatever dude. If that is a criteria for snowblower purchase then so be it.
I can turn the shute faster by reaching over the to the handle on the shute than by turning a crank anyway.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The big selling point, for me, for the Toro was the ability to swing the chute full 180 with one push of my hand, not innumerable turns of a crank and gear system, which will eventyually cause a failure.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

Our blowers are used all day & the chute crank makes for better pinpointing of direction & much less fatigue on the guys using them.
BTW, We have 4 year old 3000 Toro's (predecessor to 3650) with many hours hard comm use & no problems with the chute cranks.


----------



## TJPLOW (Oct 28, 2001)

*TORO CCR POWERLITE 325 IS 38 LB.*

I use Toro CCR Powerlite 325 for walks.small driveways. It weighs ONLY 38 LB. Throws as good as the 6 horse Honda I have, and if an area is big enough for my 928 Ariens or my 1132 Honda I go right to them. All the 5-6.5 horse singes weigh around 100 lb. 38 lb is nothing in comparison, like a bag of salt on top of the little 325. Try it, I just sold the Honda Single to my uncle. T hat's how good it is. Trying something is way better than hungry salesperson that would sell their mother if they could.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

> the chute crank makes for better pinpointing of direction


I didn't think you *could* pinpoint where the snow lands. Doesn't it just fly in the general direction that the chute is aimed, covering at least a few square yards (meters for the Canadians)?


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

> *Originally posted by TJPLOW *
> _... if an area is big enough for my 928 Ariens or my 1132 Honda I go right to them. ..._


Does your Honda have the serrated auger, and is it true that these units can clear the ice/snow right down to the pavement as advertised???

I am looking into a new sno machine and the local dealer swears this thing (serrated augers) is the next best thing to sliced bread and outperforms the others with "proclaimed" serration.

Thanks
Kris


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

i got three words for you, Honda, Honda, Honda!!! best, most reliable small engine on the market today by far, one pull and its running. mine is a HS520, 20", 5 HP 4-stroke (no gas/oil to mix), and only weighs 76 lbs, a breeze to throw over the side of a pickup. it also has a chute control handle that comes back to the operators position. the best price i found was from mayberry's sales and service in new jersey. honda was recently offering same as cash financing for i believe 9 months, why not use their money? just my 2 cents.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DaveK _
> *
> I didn't think you could pinpoint where the snow lands. Doesn't it just fly in the general direction that the chute is aimed, covering at least a few square yards (meters for the Canadians)? *


Dave, You really are an inqusitive little fellow. 
Yes it flys in the direction the chute is aimed & since you can subtly control the chute while moving you are better able to throw the snow exactly where you want.


----------



## TJPLOW (Oct 28, 2001)

*the 6 or 11*

The serriated auger is crap,doesn't do more or less. What does do more is narrow machine with high horsepower for that width. An example is if I have freezing rain on top of snow it can make too wide a blower useless.I bought my Honda 1132 first,usually perfect,but in wet snow with freezing rain on top,has been make several times useless. Ariens 928, 9hp,28',is may favorite to use of all my stuff. Lockable diff,or unlocked for easy turning in light stuff,Big fat tires with chains. And eats through everything,as its narrower,close to same power(I think motor makes more torque too). Oh,back to serriated auger,if it was the best thing every high end blower would have it,sales folks got to sell what they have. Just think about it. Buy American,Honda makes best or real close to motors,but the American ones are more suited to our real cold weather and hard to beat an Arien Pro-Series model(all around), in my experiances.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

*Re: the 6 or 11*



> _Originally posted by TJPLOW _
> *Ariens 928, 9hp,28',is may favorite to use of all my stuff. Lockable diff,or unlocked for easy turning in light stuff,Big fat tires with chains. And eats through everything,as its narrower,close to same power(I think motor makes more torque too). *


Love the MTD disposable 1028's, they're light enough that even with no differential unlock option you can easily maneuver them.


----------



## TJPLOW (Oct 28, 2001)

*Right on Casey!*

Grandfather has one,can't stop it 1028 mtd. He has it now for around 10 years, I replaced,fuel line,regular stuff,plugs,oil,keeps going. Fuel Stablizer seems to be the most important thing to keep up on.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

MTD is short for "made to disinigrate"


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

I realize that its a chunk of change ($2500) but I have been considering buying the 1345 from Cub to do my own drive - 2 passes and Im finished. We have a long drive and really no where to put it so I figured start in the garage and throw it out to the street before the crews come by. Our home is on a quiet street and we are going to be one of the last plowed so it shouldnt be a prob.

The other thing that I like about the MTD products is they seem to be lightweight enough that for residential use even the missus can use it.

Kris


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We just got 3 Honda's 5hp i think and 65-70lbs plus they take regular gas so they take the same gas as our sanders.


----------



## SnoJob67 (Sep 3, 2001)

Brian-

I am very happy with my 5 horse Honda. One problem with most single stage blowers is the plastic scraper bars. We need someone to machine or design replacement edges made from urethane for the Honda. If not urethane, something more durable is needed than what is now used.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WHITE=GREEN _
> *MTD is short for "made to disinigrate" *


This may be true for their lawncare products but with 4 seasons of hard comm use & minimal problems on 3 MTD 1028's I am a believer. The Tecumseh's have held up as well. 
Would love to see a twin 15 Kaw on a Toro 32PS with a Honda hydro system.


----------



## Mike Paulsen (Nov 16, 2000)

Kutnkru, that looks like a nice unit . I've been trying to look or buy one but they only can get the 13hp 33" over here. Really like the bigger secondary impeller. If you buy it let me know if you think you could run a velke on it. Also if bought put both streering controls on the right side handle , that way it frees up being able to rotate the chute while turning left.


----------



## casey (May 14, 2001)

I would think the 13hp would not be enough to power a 45" intake in heavier snow.


----------



## asnowsquall (Dec 30, 2001)

I stopped and looked at a TORO 325E and what a beautiful design. I love the way it folds up and you can pick the whole thing up easy by the shoot handle. Ordered it today for $449 from Alamia. $100 more at local dealer. Just have to figure out how to lock it in the back of my truck so it doesn't "blow away"


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've been using a Toro Powerlite CCR (the model #'s wore off) for about 11 years for sidewalks and have only replaced the paddles, scraper bar and spark plug. It weighs only 36 pounds and makes an 18" pass. It'll throw any kind of snow and the chute adjusts about 220 degrees. The only difference I see in the new ones is they made them idiot proof with a safety lever.


----------



## Sammy (Jul 19, 2000)

Honda 520. Have used it 5 times so far and love it !


----------



## Trike (Oct 21, 2002)

*snowblower shopping*

Looking for a new blower for another plow rig. Have read many old threads concerning single/two stage, brand ideas, etc. MOst of these are quite old now and was looking for new info or feedback. 
Have had junk craftsmen 2 stroke before so I apprerciate the manuverability and easy on off(although this was probably 40-50#. The engine wasn't very reliable though. Now carry a Snapper 5/22 dual stage. Works good and is still pretty light but does need ramps for on/off. Even then unload time is only about minute. The size still provides easy use while still performing like a "regular" snowblower.
I know most of you run these Toro ccr's and Honda 520. Like what I hear about Honda. What about the lifting ability???Does 75-80# become 150# after half or your route?? What about ability to blow through city plows piles by road???
I do have 2 Walker mowers with blowers but these must be transported by trailer and are used only when nessassary or on select drives later in morning.
Would appreciate any new imput on this.


----------

